# How Do I Get MultiMC To Work With Downloading Metadata To Start Minecraft?



## RedPhoenix (Aug 15, 2019)

So I typed `pkg install multimc`, just to see if it was available, and wow, it WAS!!  So I fire up MultiMC, and everything works, until it tries to download the Metafile for the Minecraft Version releases.  From what I've researched Online, it seems to be either something to do with Qt5, or with OpenSSL.  Any ideas, guys?  Here's the error log, as retrieved from the Log: 
	
	



```
List update failed:

Job 'Download of meta file net.minecraft/index.json' failed to process:

https://v1.meta.multimc.org/net.minecraft/index.json
```
What gives?  I'm THIS close to using FreeBSD for Minecraft...  THIS close.....  Thanks for any suggestions, guys.


----------



## obsigna (Aug 15, 2019)

Do you have security/ca_root_nss installed. In case no, just install it, and try again.
`pkg install ca_root_nss`


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 15, 2019)

obsigna said:


> Do you have security/ca_root_nss installed. In case no, just install it, and try again.
> `pkg install ca_root_nss`


Thanks obsigna!  Will do, and will report back here.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 15, 2019)

obsigna said:


> Do you have security/ca_root_nss installed. In case no, just install it, and try again.
> `pkg install ca_root_nss`


Yeah, it's installed. Rats, I thought that would work...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2019)

It looks like the URL is wrong, v1.meta.multimc.org can't be resolved. So the JSON file never gets fetched.


```
dice@maelcum:~ % drill v1.meta.multimc.org
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NXDOMAIN, id: 44859
;; flags: qr rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;; v1.meta.multimc.org. IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
multimc.org.    3600    IN      SOA     beth.ns.cloudflare.com. dns.cloudflare.com. 2031679304 10000 2400 604800 3600

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

;; Query time: 109 msec
;; SERVER: ::1
;; WHEN: Thu Aug 15 10:36:45 2019
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 99
```


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It looks like the URL is wrong, v1.meta.multimc.org can't be resolved. So the JSON file never gets fetched.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Well, that's something I might have thought of, but the drill Command is neat!  Maybe I should try and Compile MultiMC from Source then.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2019)

RedPhoenix said:


> but the drill Command is neat!


It is, yes. Very useful. It's modeled after the dig(8) tool that is part of the BIND suite. When BIND was removed from the base we lost tools like dig(1) and nslookup(1) too. You can still install them with dns/bind-tools but they're not included in the base any more.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 30, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It is, yes. Very useful. It's modeled after the dig(8) tool that is part of the BIND suite. When BIND was removed from the base we lost tools like dig(1) and nslookup(1) too. You can still install them with dns/bind-tools but they're not included in the base any more.


Yeah, I never heard about any of those before, perhaps.


----------

